# CP style MP base: Anyone have experience?



## squigglz (Dec 6, 2012)

So, I've been poking around BB for the past couple days to decide on what to buy for my next batches of soap (yes, a couple days-I'm picky and have a hard time making up my mind  ). Earlier today I rechecked my shopping cart and then went looking at the bases again, and I ran across these:

"LCP" MP soap, white 

"LCP" MP soap, clear

Now, I have never done CP soap though I have done MP soap for about a year, and I've not seen this style base before (granted, I may not have been looking too hard). 

Does it behave any differently than your standard MP base? It would APPEAR (though I could be entirely wrong) that the main draw for this is in packaging options for your finished soaps.

Does it need to cure like regular CP soaps do?

And is it like MP bases in that I don't have to bother buying two different colors of base and can just add titanium dioxide to the clear to make it white?

I plan to make my final decision and purchase sometime in the next couple days, and I wanted to know if any of you lovelies had experience with this  I did a cursory check of the forum for a thread related to this, but couldn't find one-my apologies if one exists and this is a repost


----------



## Lindy (Dec 7, 2012)

This is a MP soap base but it is low sweat so you have more options in your packaging and look of the soap.  So it is going to behave like other MP soaps.  What I really like about this product is the ingredient list!  NO propylene glycol!  If I was doing MP and willing to order from Brambleberry (shipping charges to Canada to high for my liking) I would be buying these....

Of course that is only my opinion


----------



## squigglz (Dec 7, 2012)

Lindy said:
			
		

> This is a MP soap base but it is low sweat so you have more options in your packaging and look of the soap.  So it is going to behave like other MP soaps.  What I really like about this product is the ingredient list!  NO propylene glycol!  If I was doing MP and willing to order from Brambleberry (shipping charges to Canada to high for my liking) I would be buying these....
> 
> Of course that is only my opinion



So, does this mean (and please pardon my ignorance) that I could theoretically package soaps made with that base the way she does, for instance, instead of having to shrink wrap? Just to be clear.

I also like the no propylene glycol-I have to say, that's swaying me to deciding to buy a loaf and try it!


----------



## Genny (Dec 7, 2012)

I've used it and had no problem wrapping it in paper cigar bands during the summer.  But I live in Wisconsin and even our summers aren't too humid, so if you live in a very humid area or are selling and will be shipping to areas that are very, very humid then I'd shrink wrap.


----------



## heatherg23 (Dec 8, 2012)

squigglz said:
			
		

> and I ran across these:
> 
> "LCP" MP soap, white
> 
> "LCP" MP soap, clear



That product is exactly what I was looking for. I thought I had seen everything on Bramble Berry.    
Heather


----------



## Lindy (Dec 8, 2012)

I totally agree with Genny...


----------



## squigglz (Dec 9, 2012)

Genny said:
			
		

> I've used it and had no problem wrapping it in paper cigar bands during the summer.  But I live in Wisconsin and even our summers aren't too humid, so if you live in a very humid area or are selling and will be shipping to areas that are very, very humid then I'd shrink wrap.



Nah, I live in Pennsylvania. It doesn't get too bad in terms of humidity here, but I might shrink wrap at the height of summer anyway just to be safe.

I ended up ordering a loaf-I'll see how it behaves! I'm very excited to get my order-I want to start RIGHT NOW but I can't justify the cost of a 2lb block from Micheal's just to have something to do =/


----------



## Lindy (Dec 9, 2012)

I actually shrink wrap my CP soaps because I like them to be tidy.  I am using perforated Polyolefin wrap from National Wrap as it lets my soap breathe and the scent come through.


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 10, 2013)

squigglz said:


> So, does this mean (and please pardon my ignorance) that I could theoretically package soaps made with that base the way she does, for instance, instead of having to shrink wrap? Just to be clear.
> 
> I also like the no propylene glycol-I have to say, that's swaying me to deciding to buy a loaf and try it!



I just want to say I like the way she packaged this round soap: 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/75442443/blackbird-gentlemans-shaving-soap


----------



## lsg (Jan 11, 2013)

squigglz said:


> Nah, I live in Pennsylvania. It doesn't get too bad in terms of humidity here, but I might shrink wrap at the height of summer anyway just to be safe.
> 
> I ended up ordering a loaf-I'll see how it behaves! I'm very excited to get my order-I want to start RIGHT NOW but I can't justify the cost of a 2lb block from Micheal's just to have something to do =/


 Have you seen the SoapQueen TV episode where she uses plactic wrap and a heat gun for packageing M&P?  It would sure save on shrink wrap.


----------



## squigglz (Jan 11, 2013)

lsg said:


> Have you seen the SoapQueen TV episode where she uses plactic wrap and a heat gun for packageing M&P?  It would sure save on shrink wrap.



That's actually exactly how I do my MP soap wraps  I just don't shrink wrap my hot process/soap made from LCP since it seems to be doing fine without


----------

